# Derelict Chinese 'Disneyland'



## DreadHead (Jan 23, 2013)

Not sure if you guys have already seen this as it is a pretty old article, but I've just stumbled upon a Nat Geo article on a derelict Disneyland in China which by the looks of it was halted before it could be completed.

Anyway, I found it pretty interesting and we don't often get to see buildings like this so I thought i'd share 

http://news.nationalgeographic.co.u...22-china-fake-disneyland-disney-world-travel/


----------



## Bax__ (Jan 23, 2013)

Saw this on Retronaut before - what were they thinking?


----------

